# Token, Seth and Sadie



## TokenAndSeth (Jul 11, 2010)

Token









Token and Sadie









Seth


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG, sooo cute.
Seth is just adorable. B-Day June 1st...He's just a baby!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Soooo cute! 
Token looks so sweet...and he is so shinny! The two pups are just dolls. How adorable! :biggrin:


----------



## TokenAndSeth (Jul 11, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Soooo cute!
> Token looks so sweet...and he is so shinny! The two pups are just dolls. How adorable! :biggrin:


Token is a very sweet dog. We introduced him to the ferrets when we first got him at about 8 weeks, another box puppy so don't know exact age.

I've taught him that to play with the ferrets he had to lay down and no biting only mouthing. He carried that over to the puppies. I guess in his mind they are the size of ferrets so same rules when playing. This isn't the best picture quality but it is a really good example of his temperament. This is his first experience with puppies.

Token and Sadie


----------



## TokenAndSeth (Jul 11, 2010)

Khan said:


> OMG, sooo cute.
> Seth is just adorable. B-Day June 1st...He's just a baby!


I know .... he was out, in a box, in 95 degree weather so I took him home.

Not to mention right now in King county there is a distemper outbreak!!!!

I know better than to look at free kitten/puppy, really I do. But I did look and well you saw the pictures :wink:


----------

